# Floppy diskette seek failure when booting up



## Larry_Dunn

A friend helped me with a PC problem recently but created another one inadvertently.

Whenever I turn on my pc, I get a message saying"

*Floppy diskette seek failure
Strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility*

I have to do this whenever I turn on my computer. What can I do to make it go away? Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M

What exactly did your friend do to your pc? Did he open the case?


----------



## Larry_Dunn

No, just worked on my configuration. The CD/DVD-Rom drive works fine.


----------



## Rich-M

Funny because it sounds like the floppy cable needs reseating so i assumed he bumped it inside the case.


----------



## ih8tmycmptr

yeah my floppy drive died about a year ago and i get the same message. just buy a new one there about 10 bucks.


----------



## Larry_Dunn

The case was never touched, so it has something to do with what he did in setup. Anyone know how I can fix it?


----------



## schusterjo

Larry_Dunn said:


> The case was never touched, so it has something to do with what he did in setup. Anyone know how I can fix it?


1.Start,contol panel,system,hardware,device manager (see any yellow?) if so post where and what.
2.start,my computer, right click on floppy,select properties, select hardware,click on floppy drive,select troubleshoot.
3..Open case check IDE cable is seated, check power cable is plugged into the floppy well. (just don't think this is not the problem)
4.update motherboard drivers.


----------



## Dan Penny

Does the floppy work? If so then:

Press F2 to run the setup utility and disable the floppy seek in the bios. It will most likely be in the "Advanced CMOS setup" area, or the 2nd screen depending on your bios.


----------



## Larry_Dunn

Thanks schusterjo and Dan.

schusterjo, I tried all of that and the problem is still affecting my booting up.

Dan, I don't see anything like an advanced CMOS setup in the setup utility when I hit F2. I do know though that's where he foolesd with my setup -- it was a menu just like that which I just saw.


----------



## Dan Penny

Just look around in each screen for "Seek floppy drive at boot?" or, "Disable floppy seek at boot?" or similar wording. Every bios provides instructions on every screen on navigating and toggling choices. Usually Arrow, ESC, Enter, and Page UP & Page Down keys. When you find it, make sure it's not enabled for the seek. Make sure you save the change on exiting. If you don't confirm, the changes are not saved. The machine will restart automatically.


----------



## Sgt_Skitz

I am also getting the same error message upon startup as well. But the twist is I do not have a Floppy Disk drive on this PC and never have. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## regg003

Hello
I am also having the same problem as Sgt. Skitz when booting up i get an error message that says "Floppy disk seek failure" "press f1 to continue, or f2 for set up" or something along those lines. im not a wizard on the computer and i was messing around in the set up menu "f2" yesterday and think i messed it up there. if anyone could lend me a helping hand it would be much appreciated. 

p.s. Whats also weird is i dont even have a floppy drive/


----------



## Dan Penny

While you may not have a floppy drive, your motherboard may have provisions for one. ie; Your motherboard may have a floppy controller, and it may be _Enabled_ in the bios.

If you have no floppy drive attached to your machine, first enter Device Manager and look for _Floppy disk drive_ and _Floppy drive controllers_ listings. If you find either, Uninstall them.

Shut down/power off the machine, wait thirty seconds for the RAM to drain and reboot. Enter your bios and search around (as suggested in above postings) for a floppy controller. If found, ensure it's disabled.


----------



## regg003

Great!!!!!! it all works fine. i found where to shut down the floppy drive. I really appreciate it. You are a savior to me!!! thanks alot Dan


----------



## Dan Penny

You're welcome.


----------



## terry_huggins

thanx tech support you are the best!!!!


----------



## terry_huggins

that was the best advise. thanx


----------



## chivachale

Please can you explain how you did it.? thank you in advance



regg003 said:


> Great!!!!!! it all works fine. i found where to shut down the floppy drive. I really appreciate it. You are a savior to me!!! thanks alot Dan


----------



## Dan Penny

"Please can you explain how you did it.? "

See post # 10.


----------



## chivachale

If I reboot the system and I press F2 or F12 nothing happen and instead of setup or boot menu in the screen, I see " floppy diskette seek failure ". So I need another way to fix the
problem. Any ideas will be really appreciated.


----------



## TheOutcaste

Watch the screen closely as it boots, it should say which key to press for Setup -- Yours may be DEL, F1, or ESC, or something else. Your PC manual should tell you how to get in there, if you don't have a copy on the harddrive you can probably find it at the manufacturers web site. Just need the make/model number of the PC (or motherboard if a homebuilt).

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Superman eZ3

Dan Penny said:


> Just look around in each screen for "Seek floppy drive at boot?" or, "Disable floppy seek at boot?" or similar wording. Every bios provides instructions on every screen on navigating and toggling choices. Usually Arrow, ESC, Enter, and Page UP & Page Down keys. When you find it, make sure it's not enabled for the seek. Make sure you save the change on exiting. If you don't confirm, the changes are not saved. The machine will restart automatically.


I actually had the same problem and this worked for me. Your right every motheboard has different wording for it. Mine said enable/disable drives. Just look for something that allows you to tell it to not look for the floppy drive if you don't have one.


----------



## DuPree01

Hello! I recently had a power failure and the next time i boot up my PC i got the error for the diskette. The advice yall gave on that worked. so thank you there. however also i no longer have any sound. When the computer booted up the first few times it said it found new hardware and then it gave an error when trying to install it. I looked on a few other forums and they said to uninstall the driver then reinstall. Done. But still no sound. Any help would be great!


----------



## monkeyboy401

i have a big problem.
i am getting the same problem as the one mentioned above but it will not let me go to the log in screen. all it says is f1 to retry , f2 to go to setup. it also has an annoying clicking sound. when i go to the setup screen i try to change the boot sequence but it says that my onboard SATA hdd is not present i don't know what to do.
please can you help

p.s. i am running XP


----------



## monkeyboy401

also when i change the boot sequence it comes up with no boot device availaible.


----------

